
Google Image Search imgcolor= Parameter Allows Results Filtering by Color - tdonia
http://images.google.com/images?imgcolor=orange&hl=en&q=color&btnG=Search+Images
======
collint
[http://images.google.com/images?imgcolor=red&hl=en&s...](http://images.google.com/images?imgcolor=red&hl=en&safe=off&q=white+shirt&revid=41942398&ei=F0LISfuVIJ6MmQf1goX4Ag&sa=X&oi=revisions_inline&resnum=0&ct=broad-
revision&cd=2)

A search for "White Shirt" with imgcolor=red

Fun results

~~~
davidbnewquist
Good idea, but the results remind me of a Target commercial:P

If you switch the query to "dog bullseye" with imgcolor=red, 10 out of the
first 20 results show the Target dog. If you remove the color restriction,
only 5/10 feature the dog. So this feature potentially aids search accuracy.

~~~
davidbnewquist
Keyword based searching definitely has limitations. If a search keyword does
not appear in the context of any "good" documents you're searching for, the
search engine will not return any "good" results. In the example above, a
search for "bull terrier" and imgcolor=red only returned 1/20 "good" result.
And "bull terrier" has high semantic relevance. This is because the authors of
the "good" documents I was looking for (e.g. the Target dog) rarely use "bull
terrier" in the document context.

Plus keyword based search engines can be easily hacked to associate garbage
with certain keywords.

I guess a color parameter would be considered semantic search? Here's a cool
link (new today) about google integrating more semantic search features.
[http://www.pcworld.com/businesscenter/article/161890/semanti...](http://www.pcworld.com/businesscenter/article/161890/semantic_search_could_secure_googles_future.html)

------
jrnkntl
Reminds me of this great piece of coding/data mining:
<http://labs.ideeinc.com/multicolr/#colors=ea977e,5c259a>;

------
jodrellblank
Reminds me of the "find pictures on flickr by drawing" site Retrievr:
<http://labs.systemone.at/retrievr/>

------
kbrower
how long has this thing been around?
<http://www.google.com/advanced_image_search>

looks like you can search for faces and line art as well

~~~
sgk284
You can combine the face search with color:
[http://images.google.com/images?imgcolor=purple&hl=en...](http://images.google.com/images?imgcolor=purple&hl=en&q=color&btnG=Search+Images&imgtype=face)

------
stdan27
It would be awesome if someone could make a mosaic generator using these tools
(if they haven't already)

------
andrewljohnson
I found that if you search for bikini, then adding an imgcolor really hurts
the quality of results.

------
davidbnewquist
It would be nice to submit an image as the search query and have results
ordered by color histogram euclidean distance. Result pics would be of similar
color and would probably often contain similar objects.

------
hajrice
WOW! IN my opinion Google is the best company ever. I don't mean this just
cause of their products, nor there awesome work environment. Google has
extreme pottential and really they make us all happy when they launch a new,
cool feature.

